# Mainboard Update Chaintech 7AJA 100 (VIA KT133)



## digiTAL (8. Oktober 2004)

*Kein Mainboard Update für Chaintech 7AJA 100 (VIA KT133)*

hallo miteinander, 
ich will mein mainboard updaten, weiß jemand eine inet seite wo ich noch alte updates für dieses mainboard bekomme? hab schon beim hersteller gesucht aber mein mainboard ist nicht mehr aufgelistet.

*mainboard daten:*

Model: 8363-686A
Name: Chaintech 7AJA/100 (VIA KT133)
BIOS Vendor: Award Software International, Inc.
BIOS Release Date: 23.04.2001


ich hoffe das durch dieses update dann das problem mit der NTFS Formatierung löst, denn wenn ich die Festplatte auf NTFS Formatiere und Windows installiere stürzt der Rechner immer nach einer weile ab, das bei FAT32 nicht der Fall ist!


----------

